# Slide show 2009



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

Well Saturday my season ended (I am not dumb enough to go out on Valentine's weekend). Looking back it was a great one. Things started off good and only got better until early Dec when things got hectic and crazy. Arrow and I would only get out 2 times in the last 2 months of the season and I while she did great I missed the opportunities to end the season woth a bird.

Pictures followed the same path. Early season I really liked the shot I was taking and by the end they were less than stellar. Hopefully I can get back out without the gun and get some great pics for the album.

Here is a little slide show recap of our adventures.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice slideshow man! Looks like a good year!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I think you did a fine job putting that video together Texscala !!

I really enjoyed it.......Thanks for sharing !!!


----------

